
Running PHP with Caddy Server on Mac OS X – Simone Carletti - hamid914
https://simonecarletti.com/blog/2016/05/caddy-server-php-macosx/
======
hamid914
On OS X, it needs `php-fpm` to be started with homebrew service. Otherwise,
PHP pages will not be interpreted by PHP interpreter: brew services start
php71

------
moondev
Or just run:

docker run -d -p 2015:2015 abiosoft/caddy:php

